# 2015 Project Log: Crimson Fists and Allies



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

++INCOMING TRANSMISSION++
++AUTHORISATION: CLEARED VIA ROUTE 18795++
++SOURCE: Opurad Delta-Five, Co-ordinates: 144022, 099725++
++OPEN MESSAGE:++
This is a call to all open channels. This is Sergeant Capiro, Krarern 392nd Armoured Company. We were ambushed by Ork units attempting to cross the Croizur Pass going South West from Central Piaze. Several units have been knocked out of action, commanding officer is KIA, I am the ranking officer of the company. We have flanked around the assault and disengaged, but it won't take them long to work out where we are.
Poseidon-347 is still Bravo Positive.. I repeat.. Bravo Positi...
<Explosions overheard>
Seeking immediate assistance.
Sergeant Capiro out
++TRANSMISSION TERMINATED++

Brother Librarian Vargas relayed the message to the Command Castellum via a click of his vox unit in his helmet. After a few seconds, he received the all clear. He turned to Brother Sergeants Ruiz and Ibarra.
“Ready your men Sergeants, we have confirmation. We are to reinforce a stranded convoy with Poseidon on board only two kilometres from our current position. We fight until the Exfil arrives”
The two Sergeants acknowledged and turned to their squads. Vargas turned around, closed his eyes and cleared his mind. As he did, a bright blue aura wrapped around his neck and around the top of his scalp. Vargas looked at his force sword in his left hand, swung it around in a testing arc, listening to the soothing noise the psychic energy makes as it burns through the air around it.

Looking back at the two full tactical squads of Crimson Fists under his charge, he moved the force out, Razorback APC covering their rear. The gunfire erupted once more from the co-ordinates of the last known position of the Krarern 392nd. Picking up the pace, Vargas just hoped they weren't too late...

Hey guys and girls. 

2015 starts a new year and a new project for me. I've recently sold on my Iron Lords to someone who paid a large sum of money for them! So to celebrate this I decided to start a army i've always wanted to start.. Crimson Fists!

Going for a more fluff based project log with extra bits added as the log is updated. The first 500pts is a Librarian leading two 10 man tactical squads with a supporting Razorback.

Thought i'd show you a trial model i've painted up using a tutorial I found. I'm quite happy with it, i'm sorry the photos are a little dark, but hopefully you can see where i'm going with the army:


















I'll be also adding to this project log my first 1000pts of Tempestus Scions. They are nearly complete bar a Commissar. 

Plenty more photos to follow!

Joe


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, fistys! :good:

Looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I always enjoy new project logs - I will follow this with interest!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is a very nice marine, me likey, cookie time BOOM!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very crisp painting, can't wait to see the collection grow.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice start there. Looking forward to seeing more. The edge highlights are very good, I never have the patience to do that. :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

nice and gritty marine, there. good job!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sad that you sold on your Iron Lords but it's worth it I guess, especially if you get to do something you have always wanted, in this case, Fists. 

Loving the first model.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

As above, it's sad that the Iron Lords are gone. Those guys were great. But I'm a fan of the Crimson Fists and I always enjoy your logs so bring them on.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

Sorry for the big delay in between updates, been having a few life changing events occur these last few weeks 

So on the 26th February I became a father  My partner gave birth to our first child, Hayley. Mummy and baby are doing well. This has obviously slowed down the amount of time to paint, but things are beginning to settle down so I should be able to put paint to brush pretty soon.

But however I have a few more marines to show you, here is a photo of the first 4 marines of the first Tactical Squad 










I'll keep you updated when I finish more models!

Have a great weekend


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulation on becoming a father!

These marines look fantastic mate. hope youll get some time to paint them regularly. cant wait to see you do a dreadnaught.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes looking great..keep it up


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on your tiny human, and also on getting such immaculately painted tiny super-humans done. You are prolific...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kobrakai said:


> So on the 26th February I became a father  My partner gave birth to our first child, Hayley. Mummy and baby are doing well.


Post of the Day :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey congrats on fatherhood and your newest miniature! 

Parenthood is a trip! It all goes incredibly fast. And I mean that in the textbook definition, not hyperbolicly. As soon as you get used to one age and think you have the rules figured out, your young one will change and you'll need to learn an entirely new set of capabilities and rules. 

It's a lot of work and a lot of fun. =)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone.

A very small update for you all 

I'm slowly but surely plowing through tactical squad 1. Here is the latest model from the squad, the heavy bolter marine.










I wanted to use the Sternguard heavy bolter instead of the heavy bolter from the devastator kit. Much better model all around i think 

Hope you all enjoy! I only have the plasma gunner and the combi weapon sergeant to paint them Squad 1 is complete. More pictures to follow!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautifully painted minis--and congrats on the fatherhood!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> I only have the plasma gunner and the combi weapon sergeant to paint them Squad 1 is complete. More pictures to follow!


Looking great so far mate, keep it up and good luck with fatherhood!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice crisp work on that guy! :good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome stuff and congrats.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done on fatherhood and lovely work again on the minis, are they on 32mm bases? Hard to tell from my phone


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> are they on 32mm bases? Hard to tell from my phone


They are yea! Ever since i saw Deathstorm marines on 32mm bases i've decided they just add a extra dimension to the models, and give you more freedom. So when I started these guys I bought a load of resin 32mm bases and put them on 

I have a photo (albeit a little dark) of the first tactical squad complete minus the decals:










Let me know what you think 

Next up i'll be painting up my power armour librarian before tackling tactical squad 2 and then the storm talon.

Thanks a lot for looking!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

They look lovely! The armour is very crisp indeed. May I ask how you did the bases?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whew. You continue to be a jealousy-inspiring inspiration to us all.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

alasdair said:


> They look lovely! The armour is very crisp indeed. May I ask how you did the bases?


I actually bought these bases, they are resin cast bases I bought off e-bay. A few companies do different styles of resin bases, and this set I bought make 25mm, 32mm, 40mm, 60mm, cavalry and oval bases so I can base my entire army using the same set! Saves a load of time too lol.

Thank you both for your kind words, really helps my inspiration to keep painting!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Excellent work.
Which company did you get the bases from?


----------

